# Trip



## Paymaster (Oct 8, 2022)

My wife and I left on September 8th for a month long trip. We drove by car to Vancouver British Columbia and cruised to Alaska on Royal Caribbean Serenade of the Seas on the 18th for 7 days. It was awesome. Then we wandered thru the western UD and returned home yesterday. What a trip. We are broke but happy. Here are some pics. The first bunch are our wander up to Vancouver. The next is the cruise then our wandering home.


----------



## Paymaster (Oct 8, 2022)

More


----------



## Hoss (Oct 8, 2022)

What a wonderful trip.  You definitely got to ee some beautiful country. Thanks for taking us along.


----------



## blood on the ground (Oct 8, 2022)

Man what a trip!


----------



## Paymaster (Oct 8, 2022)

More


----------



## JustUs4All (Oct 8, 2022)

What a trip.


----------



## Paymaster (Oct 8, 2022)

More


----------



## Paymaster (Oct 8, 2022)

Few more


----------



## Paymaster (Oct 8, 2022)

Mo pics


----------



## Hoss (Oct 8, 2022)

Really awesome trip.


----------



## Paymaster (Oct 8, 2022)

Few more


Last stop Buc-ee's in Leeds Alabama.


----------



## Tblank (Oct 8, 2022)

Wow! What a trip.


----------



## pjciii (Oct 8, 2022)

What a wonderful trip and some great spots to visit along the way.


----------



## TomC (Oct 8, 2022)

That trip was worth every penny and then some!!!!!!!!


----------



## Big7 (Oct 8, 2022)

Look's like y'all did it up right. ?


----------



## Geffellz18 (Oct 8, 2022)

What a tremendous trip!
Can’t put a price on that experience.

Thank you for sharing your adventure…Beautiful Captures.


----------



## wvdawg (Oct 9, 2022)

I really enjoyed your journey the last month!  Great trip!


----------



## Paymaster (Oct 10, 2022)

Thanks y'all!!


----------



## Headshot (Oct 10, 2022)

Great trip!  Thanks for "taking us along with you".


----------



## kmckinnie (Oct 10, 2022)

I got to looking at so many great pics. I forgot to hit likes. ???
Great pic trip thread. ?


----------



## Meriwether Mike (Oct 10, 2022)

Looks like you hit all the right places!


----------



## Milkman (Oct 10, 2022)

Looks like the adventure of a lifetime David. And Happy 50th anniversary.


----------



## 2dye4 (Oct 11, 2022)

Looks like y’all had a great time. Thanks for the fantastic pictures.


----------



## Deerhead (Oct 13, 2022)

WOW that was an amazing trip. You hit all the great spots.  Thanks for sharing the pictures of your travels.


----------

